# Celebrities in MMA



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Do you think there are any action movie stars or pro-wrestlers or any other celebs that would be good in MMA? I know Brock Lesnar is training with Royce and Pat Miletech to fight in K-1. But I think a lot of WWE's smaller athletes could be somebody in the cage. The thing is though, their weight. Like Chris Jericho whou shouldn't fight as more than a middleweight weighs 235 lbs according to wikipedia. What do yall think?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

jet li


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Hell, even Rey Mysterio could fight in the 155 pound division if he didn't weigh 175 pounds. That dude is so jacked on roids now, it's not even funny.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

Borat is celebrity in Kazakhstan, i once footskated acros entire great country of kazakhstan so they made great dükkani film about Borat and i made no money so i shoot their dog.
Here is me on footskates!


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

your kinda a "haha" joke but not funny enough that i dont get sick of your stupied comments


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

my great apologies!!
i forgot to say that borat is amazing in the sport of mma i once crushed a man with my thumbs


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i know who u think u are. ive seen the stupied movie


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

This thread is now wack. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Borat, only ruin your own threads please.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Celebrities? Here's a cool 1......Jeff Speakman..(for those who don't know),
He was in that cool movie that came out in 1991..The Perfect Weapon, by the way Jeff holds an 8th Degree BB in Kempo.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Celebrities in the MMA*

...I had to do one more....can't leave out ol' Chuck Norris. Too old now of course...but imagine Chuck in his prime today against some MMA fighters.
Chuck's kicks made him a household name, and I'm sure they would have leveled quite a few MMA fighters....hey all....Remember the movie Silent Rage? Classic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Sakuraba was the only one to successfully transfer from pro wrestling to MMA. 

I mean, Bam Bam Bigelow got beat by Kimo.

Wrestlers just do poorly. Look at Yuji Nagata & Liger, 2 guys who are pretty good wrestlers(Liger being a great worker), and they get dismantled. Yuji by Cro Cop & Fedor, and Liger by Minoru Suzuki.

Liger vs Suzuki is one weird fight.

You could tell when Inoki was losing his mind, because he'd throw Yuji Nagata in there with Fedor. Talk about being cruel.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm still waiting for:
JOE ROGAN vs. WESLEY SNIPES !!

Linky


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL....storm442.....Rogan & Snipes. I heard about that. That would be a nice money maker for Dana. I can't decide....Rogan with a Submission win...or Snipes with a KO punch?


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah Snipes and Rogan should go at it already but I think Snipes is scared cause if he was to lose to Rogan it would make him less marketable as an action star I'd say. Also Dana White has a background in boxing and supposedly its in Tito's contract to have a boxing match with Dana. Thats what I've heard but I'd like an article or some sort of proof on that. They should throw all the martial arts movie stars ina big battle royal haha. Chuck Norris, Van Dam, Segal, Jet Li, Jackie Chan, Snipes... just have em all go at it haha.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> I'm still waiting for:
> JOE ROGAN vs. WESLEY SNIPES !!
> 
> Linky


This is what I was going to say! Rogan by sub in either the 1st or 2nd round!


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Yeah Snipes and Rogan should go at it already but I think Snipes is scared cause if he was to lose to Rogan it would make him less marketable as an action star I'd say. Also Dana White has a background in boxing and supposedly its in Tito's contract to have a boxing match with Dana. Thats what I've heard but I'd like an article or some sort of proof on that. They should throw all the martial arts movie stars ina big battle royal haha. Chuck Norris, Van Dam, Segal, Jet Li, Jackie Chan, Snipes... just have em all go at it haha.


Here is the link about the Tito and Dana fight.

Between Rounds


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

TLB said:


> Here is the link about the Tito and Dana fight.
> 
> Between Rounds


ahhh thanks man! You see, mma news forums goes down and I fell out of the loop haha. Good to be back in the swing of things. Tito better hope he doesnt lose to Dana or he's gonna be a joke haha. Then again I dont know how good a boxer Dana actualy is.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> ahhh thanks man! You see, mma news forums goes down and I fell out of the loop haha. Good to be back in the swing of things. Tito better hope he doesnt lose to Dana or he's gonna be a joke haha. Then again I dont know how good a boxer Dana actualy is.


Haha, no problem man. I don’t think Tito is going to have any problems, I think it is more for fun than them trying to knock each other out.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

Kurt Angle would do well...In my opinion. He's a more accomplished wrestler than Brock the only thing is is that he's like 6'0. So I think he should cut weight and enter the LHWD. HE wouyld have to work on his stand up though.....


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

fenderman80 said:


> Kurt Angle would do well...In my opinion. He's a more accomplished wrestler than Brock the only thing is is that he's like 6'0. So I think he should cut weight and enter the LHWD. HE wouyld have to work on his stand up though.....


i think kurt would have one fight against someone decent and maybe never fight again..kurt might have been good if he went straight from real wrestling into mma..but he might forget where he is for a second and thats all it takes to get ktfo...i'd like to see tony jaa fight k1 max..and then depending on how he did maybe cross over to mma..


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Angle's a physical wreck. His arms have atrophied because of the nerve damage in his neck, he can't hear out of one ear, and he loses feeling in his hands. 

If you actually think Kurt stands a chance, I have 2 words for you: Daniel Puder.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Damone said:


> Angle's a physical wreck. His arms have atrophied because of the nerve damage in his neck, he can't hear out of one ear, and he loses feeling in his hands.
> 
> If you actually think Kurt stands a chance, I have 2 words for you: Daniel Puder.


in the famous words of my man smauel l. jackson..."exactomondo"


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

You can't really consider him a celebrity, per se, but Low Ki is a nationally known wrestler, and I think (not positive) that he has a background in martial arts. I don't know how well he would do, but I could see him making the transition.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Jackie chan would easily own and mma fighter in the world.

Rogan versus snipes would be awesome. If snipes had his blade outfit on he would dominate but Rogan might just leg kick him to a KO


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Kevin James is pretty much doing it to workout & self defense. He's also a huge fan of MMA, so it's sort of a "He's doing it because he can" type thing. I can't say I blame him, as I would do the same.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Same here. Bas is like the coolest guy to ever live, so just hanging out with him would rule.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Hulk hogan vs. tim sylvia for the belt. That would be sweet. Hopefully Hogan could do his leg drop.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Hulk hogan vs. tim sylvia for the belt. That would be sweet. Hopefully Hogan could do his leg drop.



Ha HA you have to watch this video.

Fedor's Ultimate Challenge - Google Video


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

It would be almost impossible to maintain a celebrity lifestyle and the lifestyle of a fighter, it just can't be done. Chuck can do a cameo in a movie every once in a while, but if you go to far beyond that, you're going to get f***ed up when you step in the ring, because you haven't been training.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Batista, great kahli, rikishi lol
strong and huge guys^^
michael clark dunkin


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Ha HA you have to watch this video.
> 
> Fedor's Ultimate Challenge - Google Video



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:  

That's hillarious


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Michael Clarke Duncan? Are you kidding? That guys face is like, hanging off of his skull.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

A good celebrity fighter to get crushed would be that surgeon (Robert Rey) from the *Dr. 90120* show.
He looks like he got trained from the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Just bring in Goldberg. He would dominate and MMA fighter. He would just spear them into the cage or ropes then pick em up and jackhammer them for a KO. Probably could beet and mma fighter in under 20 seconds.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Just bring in Goldberg. He would dominate and MMA fighter. He would just spear them into the cage or ropes then pick em up and jackhammer them for a KO. Probably could beet and mma fighter in under 20 seconds.



He'd probably lose like 100 pounds of muscle after he stopped doing steroids to pass the drug test. But as is with the roids, me might do well until he figured out that the other guy was punching for real.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> He'd probably lose like 100 pounds of muscle after he stopped doing steroids to pass the drug test. But as is with the roids, me might do well until he figured out that the other guy was punching for real.


 what no way he is naturally built that way.....hahah jk

Brock vs Goldberg = Goldber by KO(jackhammer)

I did here Brock is training for k-1 is this true


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Whaaaaa...i thought brock was training for MMA...lmao


 hahah like it really matters he is a big guy and still not too old so you never know once he has been traing for awhiel anything could happen.

It might be mma I am not really sure.


----------



## Ezekiel 25:17 (Sep 28, 2006)

Kareem Abdul Jabar. He only weighed 225. Maybe like when Bruce was alive, althought I bet Mr. Lee would have been amazing also.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

It would be fun to see "THE ROCK" (Duane Johnson) in an MMA fight!
With his weight, it would have to be a HW bout.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Damn, The Rock would get KILLED. He's such a big pretty boy, he wouldn't want to hurt his million dollar smile. 

I'd like to see Phil Anselmo from Superjoint Ritual get his ass beat in an MMA fight.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Yeah Snipes and Rogan should go at it already but I think Snipes is scared cause if he was to lose to Rogan it would make him less marketable as an action star I'd say. Also Dana White has a background in boxing and supposedly its in Tito's contract to have a boxing match with Dana. Thats what I've heard but I'd like an article or some sort of proof on that. They should throw all the martial arts movie stars ina big battle royal haha. Chuck Norris, Van Dam, Segal, Jet Li, Jackie Chan, Snipes... just have em all go at it haha.


TONY JA would crush them all


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Celebtities in the MMA*

...Someone said Goldberg dominating in the MMA?...LMAO...:laugh: kidding right? Whoever Goldberg would fight in the HW Division would destroy him. umm....in Wrestling you don't strike...I guess Cro-Cop or Fedor wouldn't have a chance against Goldberg...whatever yer smokin'...pass it this way...


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

The Jackhammer vs. the left head kick? 

No contest. WHO'S NEXT!?


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Then again there's HBK with his sweet chin music.....a kick so deadly it instantly it's lights out for anyone regardless of size who encounters it.

Damn imagine him again'st Crocop.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Easily the Undertaker would dominate any fighter living.

His gong would sound and the lights would go out....and out of nowhere he would be standing in the ring.....that would outpsyche anyone in the UFC or Pride.

Then he would just single arm choke slam everyone untill they were out cold.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

FizzKick said:


> Then again there's HBK with his sweet chin music.....a kick so deadly it instantly it's lights out for anyone regardless of size who encounters it.
> 
> Damn imagine him again'st Crocop.


Are you kidding me? These guys are not pro-fighters. His kick is so slow that he'd be halfway back to the lockerroom on a gurney before he could pull that off. Crocop is a real fighter, you saw what he did to Wandy, who is a solid striker and has good speed. You want to put a prowrestler in the ring with that, I hope they have life insurance.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Are you kidding me? These guys are not pro-fighters. His kick is so slow that he'd be halfway back to the lockerroom on a gurney before he could pull that off. Crocop is a real fighter, you saw what he did to Wandy, who is a solid striker and has good speed. You want to put a prowrestler in the ring with that, I hope they have life insurance.


Hahhaa either hes being sarcastic....or he's just a dumbass who thinks WWE is real ...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

FizzKick said:


> Easily the Undertaker would dominate any fighter living.
> 
> His gong would sound and the lights would go out....and out of nowhere he would be standing in the ring.....that would outpsyche anyone in the UFC or Pride.
> 
> Then he would just single arm choke slam everyone untill they were out cold.


The Undertaker is, again, not a real fighter. He has no striking skills, which is what he was pushed for when he first entered professional wrestling. You could never get a pro fighter, even a slow heavyweight, to stand still long enough to let someone grab their trachea.

This guy would get smashed by a low-grade heavyweight, but if you put him in the ring with Fedor, or even a decent fighter like Semmy Schilt or Bob Sapp and he would get crushed.

I really hope you don't honestly believe the things that you're posting, because all of it's hype. There's only 1 former pro mixed martial artist in pro wrestling today, and that is Sebastian Terkay (a man with a mediocre 2-2 record).


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

For those with less practice in distinguishing dry irony from someone speaking with a sincere tone....I shall point out that my comments aren't meant to be taken seriously.

Of course I know WWE stars aren't real fighters and would get their ass handed to them....I was just playing


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

FizzKick said:


> For those with less practice in distinguishing dry irony from someone speaking with a sincere tone....I shall point out that my comments aren't meant to be taken seriously.
> 
> Of course I know WWE stars aren't real fighters and would get their ass handed to them....I was just playing


Okay, glad that got cleared up.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

IronMan said:


> The Undertaker is, again, not a real fighter. He has no striking skills, which is what he was pushed for when he first entered professional wrestling. You could never get a pro fighter, even a slow heavyweight, to stand still long enough to let someone grab their trachea.
> 
> This guy would get smashed by a low-grade heavyweight, but if you put him in the ring with Fedor, or even a decent fighter like Semmy Schilt or Bob Sapp and he would get crushed.
> 
> I really hope you don't honestly believe the things that you're posting, because all of it's hype. There's only 1 former pro mixed martial artist in pro wrestling today, and that is Sebastian Terkay (a man with a mediocre 2-2 record).


Haha ....Listen man this is an MMA forum afterall I know real fighters when I see them.....I was just deliberately talkin BS, I appologise for the confusion.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...WWF is NOT MMA....Apples to Oranges


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Sean "Natural Born Thriller" O'Haire ...... lol former wrestler and looked STUPID against Butterbean....

Brock can do it, when he went into football all the sports boards were saying he wont pass a drug test....now here in MMA they all say he wont pass a drug test... the dude was that huge in College when he won the NCAA Championship. He didnt fail a drug test in training camp, i dont think he will fail one in MMA...... unless the whole time he was taking an undetectable like Bonds was... dunno.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow, you guys thought FizzKick was serious? Obviously he's not the moron here..


----------

